
Ask HN: How would you build the Paycheck Protection Program website? - impostervt
The PPP website went down again yesterday due to load.  Let&#x27;s say you worked at the Small Business Administration, and you were tasked with building the website.<p>The hard part: You&#x27;ve only got a week to build it, you know demand will be crazy.<p>The good news: Normal &quot;process&quot; is thrown out and you can do whatever you want. It just has to work.<p>What would you do, software and architecture wise?<p>PS - No, I do not work at the SBA and this isn&#x27;t a hidden plea for help.
======
mister_hn
Doing as much as static as possible - maybe Hugo or Jekyll, coupled with CDN
to increase workload.

For the data entry part, a form with JavaScript (Vanilla or jQuery, no fancy
frameworks like React/Vue) and a backend taking care of the data handling.
Backend should be as lean as possible and supported by a load balancer for
more replicas.

